

How to make money with Mechanical Turk without being scammed - Mz
http://mkronline.com/2014/06/10/how-to-make-money-with-mechanical-turk-without-being-scammed/

======
newrenowhore
Just want to chime in as a regular requester here - mTurk is a major part of
our business, and we've found that treating mTurk workers with respect
(answering their emails promptly, communicating with them on forums, giving a
fair pay rate) results in extremely high quality work that we can verify as
high quality.

Our trick is to give a slightly lower base pay rate and then give bonuses to
workers who provide higher quality work so they're more likely to come back.
We watch our turkopticon ratings very closely to make sure we're doing right
by them.

There are a lot of bad requesters and a lot of bad workers, but if you know
how to use it the work can actually be immensely valuable. As a requester,
having workers voluntarily post your HITs to forums and
/r/HITsWorthTurkingFor/ tends to drive the largest number of high quality
results.

------
mkr-hn
I wrote this so others wouldn't have to hunt down all the tools I used, or
worse, waste a lot of time on scam jobs.

------
canterburry
MTurk is just as much a scam for those posting jobs as maybe for those that
try to make money on it.

I have heard many more horror stories about the poor quality of completed
tasks and needing to request 3+ turkers to complete the same task in the hope
that at least one would do it properly. Maybe what you are seeing are simply
people posting jobs who have been burnt too many times.

~~~
hayksaakian
> quality

That's why MT is a poor solutions for 'artisan' tasks. I've used it for
'commodity' tasks primarily.

Meaning: the price of having three people do it is included in the hit price

If you would normally pay 3$ per hit, instead you pay 1$, and eat the
duplicates and mistakes.

~~~
therobot24
completely agree, when you offer only 45 cents for a 20 minute survey you
should inherently understand that more than few hits are going to be junk

